#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >    inspection

## ahmed morshidy

inspection




            -     -  


See More:   inspection

----------


## Mohamed

,    
(inspection eng.)

----------


## ahmed morshidy

/

----------


## nour

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmed morshidy

thank you mr/nour
but i need some detail abuot the condition of work if available :Smile:

----------


## garimidisunilkumar

Thank You

----------


## nguyentb

i can not understand what you write. please translator inti english . thanks very much

----------


## aterao

> i can not understand what you write. please translator inti english . thanks very much



nguyenthb, translating in English with google language tools: 
*Ahmad Morshidy :*  said_
Peace be upon you and the mercy of God

First I would like to admire this Forum
I hope that you Taatqublony I asked a member of the Faculty of Engineering Mechanics Department of the University of Alexandria, the forces of
And interested in the field of oil and natural gas, and almost in the first journey

During my stay in a summer oil companies such as the training of the profession of engineer known inspection inspection

But not close due to lack of training time and distance from the area of training
But recently that defined this area, which is staffed by mechanical engineer

Vohab to know what is the nature of the work of the architect of inspections in the oil company - it requires the prior courses and certificates - and any other details

May Allah and the good
*Mohamed Elhadar :* said_
Hello us your brother, Ahmed, an engineer for the engineering inspection
(inspection eng.) is considered one of the best areas for the time being, especially in the oil field work opportunities available and also a very opportunities to travel and there is a certificate that must be obtained in this field, I hope to have an engineer inspect Cevedk more than me, and places Bovdilha obtained in Egypt.

----------


## aterao

> i can not understand what you write. please translator inti english . thanks very much







> i can not understand what you write. please translator inti english . thanks very much



nguyenthb, translating in English with google language tools: 
*Ahmad Morshidy :*  said_
Peace be upon you and the mercy of God

First I would like to admire this Forum
I hope that you Taatqublony I asked a member of the Faculty of Engineering Mechanics Department of the University of Alexandria, the forces of
And interested in the field of oil and natural gas, and almost in the first journey

During my stay in a summer oil companies such as the training of the profession of engineer known inspection inspection

But not close due to lack of training time and distance from the area of training
But recently that defined this area, which is staffed by mechanical engineer

Vohab to know what is the nature of the work of the architect of inspections in the oil company - it requires the prior courses and certificates - and any other details

May Allah and the good
*Mohamed Elhadar :* said_
Hello us your brother, Ahmed, an engineer for the engineering inspection
(inspection eng.) is considered one of the best areas for the time being, especially in the oil field work opportunities available and also a very opportunities to travel and there is a certificate that must be obtained in this field, I hope to have an engineer inspect Cevedk more than me, and places Bovdilha obtained in Egypt.

----------

